# Hello Everyone! Filmmaker needs composer



## Count2Four123 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi !

Is this still valid ? Can you tell us something about your timeline for this ?

T.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Jan 1, 2007)

The IMDB page reads:

Original Music by
Mark D'Errico


----------



## mderrico (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah, I was supposed to score this movie, but they wanted a lot of gypsy-styled music. 

I'm nowhere near familiar enough with gypsy music to do a proper job, so I suggested that they find a composer who could do gypsy music. I would have done a poor job and nobody would have been happy with the final music.

I have no idea if they've found a new composer yet.


----------



## José Herring (Jan 1, 2007)

Looks like I'm writing the themes and Evan Gamble is going to do the score based on the themes. He wants some pretty cool music so I thought I'd take a crack at it with some help due to some time limitations I have.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 2, 2007)

josejherring @ Mon Jan 01 said:


> He wants some pretty cool music . . .


Well then how did YOU get the gig??? :mrgreen: 

Congrats to you and Evan! Sounds like a nice gig.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 5, 2007)

congrats guys!

good luck with the movie


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 7, 2007)

Congratulations! Good luck with the project .... now knock our socks off


----------



## madbulk (Jan 7, 2007)

Awesome. Good luck, Gents.


----------



## Kecinzer (May 14, 2007)

How cool is that!


----------

